# We have finally met our princess!



## Oceania (Dec 29, 2006)

After first hearing about our daughter 6 months ago being approved to be her parents for nearly 3 months.
We finally got to meet her yesterday and I can only say she is absolutely gorgeous has a wicked personality and defiantely was worth the wait.
To all you ladies going through the process at what ever stage you are at hang on in there, when it happens its magical.
Bye for now one extremly happy Oceania xxxxx


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

How exciting! Enjoy every minute!!!! Hope you take her home soon! xxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Oceania,

I'm so delighted to read your post    After all the set-backs she is finally in your arms forever   

Enjoy every minute


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Fantastic news, so pleased for you.

Enjoy every minute of getting to know your daughter.

OT x


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

so so happy that all has finally happened for you my darlin and I look forward to hearing how you are getting on xxxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Congratulations Oceana, that's wonderful news!   

Not long now and she'll be home with Mummy & Daddy   

Love Anj x x


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

Fantastic news.....

Bop


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

Great news. Hope all continues to go well

Love to you all

xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

lovely news to see, after all the ups and downs
have a fabulous intros, see you on the other side  

kj x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

How fantastic OPcenaia - very happy news!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## watakerfuffle (Jan 26, 2011)

Not followed your story at all, but MASSIVE congrats must be an amazing feeling.


----------



## annastacia (Jan 20, 2011)

How lovely!   Wishing you all the best for intros and very happy new life as a mummy xx


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Oceana hoping she will be home with her mummy and daddy very soon, she sounds wonderfull
SKYBLU


----------

